# SCCY Industries



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Went to a gun show Saturday past. Found a little 9mm that after asking for a small discount only cost the cash in my pocket. Brand new. I have a thing about playing with cheap guns and I hereby state DO NOT BET YOUR LIFE ON A CHEAP GUN. . .EVER
I have not been to a gun show in 6 or 8 years so needless to say I was not "up" on what's new. I'd never heard of SCCY Industries, formerly SKYY, pronounced SKY.
Got it home took it apart. From the insides it was without a doubt made by some of the folks that made the Grendel, in the early 1990's. Could also be called a KelTec clone. Same long DAO trigger. Something about those boys from Florida. Went online and found its Rep. could not be worse. Then someone pointed out I should recheck the dates on the Internet posts. Sure enough most (not all) were from around 2006. Mine is a *CPX-1 2nd Generation*. They now offer a CPX-2 that is also some sort of second generation as they have done away with the 1911 style safety. (which is ambidextrous) I'm old I like safeties.
Found a 100 round box of Winchester 115 grain FMJ's in an old range bag. Time for a trip to the range. This el-cheapo pistol ate every round with zero problems. It did 6" groups of 10 rounds each at 21', even though I am still recovering from Cataracts surgery on both eyes. If it can keep this up for a few hundred more rounds without error, it might qualify as a glovebox gun. You never know. Please note; I am not claiming this is a good gun. Really, its got a ways to go before its anything more than something for me to mess around with. But an American made, double stack, 9mm, with 2 magazines and a lifetime warranty, that fits in a pocket for under $300 is something of a find these days.
It may fall to pieces tomorrow, only time will tell. And being new here I wanted a conversation starter. Tell me what ya think.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Neither do I own, nor have I ever shot, a SCCY pistol.
However, I have been told reliably that, as you note, they now have two different versions of the gun: One with a safety lever, and one without.

If I remember correctly, the makers of the Grendel became Kel-Tec CNC.
Maybe SCCY is run by a previous employee—or by previous employees.

The Ruger LCP is a very similar design, too.
I believe that when one sets out to make a plastic pocket pistol, the design constraints will make each maker's version similar to every other maker's version.


----------



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

SCCY was started by former Kel-Tec folks and as Steve said, you'll find a lot of similarities throughout the plastic small pistol world - not many viable options, design wise.

I have a CPX-2 and really like the gun. It's not like I have a lot to compare it to, as my experience is limited, but it seems to be well put together and is comfortable to handle and to shoot. Only time will tell when it comes to reliability and dependability. Now, though I'm not any kind of an expert when it comes to firearms I do know a bit about machining and manufacturing and this gun seems to be well made and put together. We'll see.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

I had a KelTec P3AT. Longest lasting cheap gun I owned. It took 2 vacations to Florida. The people at KelTec were always nice and always came thru on promises. The only time they ever sounded off to me was when I asked one day. "SO are you guys the same folks that made the Grendel P-10?" The Rep. was very quiet, then said, "well some of our engineers came from Grendel." I imagine its the same at SCCY.
I owned a Grendel P-10. $100 out the door from the same gun show as the SCCY. Only 20 years prior. Around 30 rounds and the left frame rail came off. The Grendel folks were nice too. They sent me a whole new improved model. Never had another problem with it. Never could get past the breech loading feature however. It just seemed wrong to load a pistol like a M-1 Garand.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

This video might clear up some of the information that you all might want to know.

SCCY CPX 9mm - YouTube


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

I did have an issue. I installed one of the flat baseplates mentioned in the video and it does not want to lock into the gun with the flat plate. I emailed SCCY and they replied within 24 hours saying they would drop some new baseplates in the mail. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Taurus24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I actually just bought one of these after hearing so many good things about them, I do a lot of hiking etc. and like to carry lite when I am out in the out there. I was carrying a variety of guns with me but I just thought a majority of them were too bulky. This gun will hopefully fit that niche. Pick it up next week only time will tell. Like the post, thanks for the video, very interesting to know who actually designed the gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Cpx-2*

I purchased a CPX-2 about 4 months ago and have put probably 500 rounds through it. The only problems I've had so far are a trigger assembly pin that tends to work loose from the frame after about 100 rounds or so, and one mag that won't hold open the slide when empty. I contacted SCCY and they told me how to fix these two problems but I haven't shot the gun for about a month so I haven't had a chance to make the repairs yet. If you can deal with the DAO trigger, I like the gun and have had no real problems with it so far. Price is good, customer service from SCCY is great. Takedown and cleaning is easy. For the money it's a good buy. Wasn't interested in the model with the safety. With the DAO trigger, I feel it's not really necessary. I"d buy another one if it came along at the right price.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one of the generation two models, and it ran fine for me. I traded it off on another pistol, but kinda wish I had not for they are not very plentiful right now. It was very similar to my Kel Tec P-11, which has ran really strong for me for about two years now.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Had mine at the range last week. After about 75 rounds, the ejector pin broke. Actually, I found the piece and it had folded over at a right angle about half way along it's length, then snapped off at the rear end of the tapered pin where it is machined from the thicker base mount for the entire assembly. My guess is that the pin became slightly bent from use, then one time the slide just grabbed it, bent it over and snapped it off. Called SCCY and they sent me two replacement ejectors with the small frame pins that are used to attach the ejector assembly. They are great on customer service, they shipped the parts to me and I had them in two days. Fantastic. Have yet to get the time to make the repair, but I'll post back after it's done and taken to the range again with an update about performance. The only thing I would like to be able to figure out is how to shorten the trigger travel. I have had several issues with not releasing the trigger far enough to make it reset, and then trying to fire off the next round only to realize that I haven't got trigger lock. I find I have to take my finger fully off the trigger to get it to consistently reset, and that is just something to have to remember that I think might be problematic in an emergency situation. I also have a Ruger P95 and that trigger reset is just fantastic. In the SA mode, releasing the trigger about half way allows it to reset, and then you can touch off the next round. I can't do that with the SCCY so I'm interested in hearing how anyone has figured out how to shorten the entire trigger travel.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Have to post an update. Got the ejector and pins from SCCY virtually overnight at no charge. Their customer service is fantastic. I also found a video on You Tube done by the fellow that does the warranty work for SCCY showing how to change the trigger reset spring in the gun, so between changing the broken ejector and making the trigger modification to allow slightly shorter trigger reset, I'm heading to the range today to check out the performance.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Also received a new trigger bar from SCCY to replace the one in the gun, as the current one was cracked on the bottom part of the bar in an open section where the trigger reset spring was hooked. Didn't notice it at first until I was putting the gun back together after doing the spring modification. Called SCCY the next day and they mailed me the trigger bar also. Went to the range last night, ran 100 rounds of Rem through it and not a flinch, at least not with the gun. Four or Five rounds had light strikes, but fired on the second pull. I've had that problem with Rem cartridges in this gun in the past and apparently it's something that SCCY's are prone to. At any rate, the gun is working fine now. I need to consider another modification to further shorten the trigger pull, as it is still rather long, but the reset is better than the original was after the change to the trigger reset spring. All in all, for a relatively inexpensive unit, if you are handy enough to work on it yourself and tweak it a little here and there when it needs it, I don't think it's a bad buy for the money. After the mods and part replacements I've done so far, the gun really seems to be reliable. I'm seriously thinking of carrying this in the vehicle for the EDC backup, or at least for the vehicle weapon. I'll probably put Federal or Winchester in it and not Remington, but using it as a backup seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...So, lessee. The score now stands at:
1 broken ejector pin (after 75 rounds),
1 broken ejector (after 75 rounds),
1 cracked trigger bar (also after 75 rounds),
Light strikes on Remington cartridges-but only on Remington cartridges...
_And, after all this, the gun's owner says that it's reliable!_

His definition of "reliable" certainly does differ from mine!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...So, lessee. The score now stands at:
> 1 broken ejector pin (after 75 rounds),
> 1 broken ejector (after 75 rounds),
> 1 cracked trigger bar (also after 75 rounds),
> ...


Total rounds through the gun are around 700, not 75. 75 was just in that one trip. 
I guess "reliable" is a relative word. Do you know of a $225 gun out of the box that is completely "reliable". Fixing the problems inherent in a mass produced item generally makes it more "reliable". Would I want to bet my life on it? Probably not, but it would be a good backup. Would I rather have the SCCY or a baseball bat? I'll take the SCCY.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Reliability update: ran 100 rounds of Winchester White Box through the gun yesterday afternoon. No problems. No light strikes, ftf's or fte's.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

SCCY CPX-2 9mm Review

I keep seeing reviews likle this... PEAK my interest in the CPX-2


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well, imo, they are a good weapon "FOR THE MONEY" but you may need to be able to tweak them to get everything working correctly. I've posted what I've done to mine so far. I believe that if you are capable of dealing with the issues that may arise, it's not a bad way to spend a couple hundred. If you are not handy enough and comfortable enough to be willing to try to work through any mechanical issues, then I would suggest go for something likely more expensive and probably more free of mechanical issues. My thoughts are you can't expect a $250 gun to be perfect right from the get go, just like you can't expect a Chevy to work as well as a Mercedes or BMW right off the dealer's lot. Manufacturing and parts differences to keep price points affordable invariably lead to mechanical issues cropping up more often with less expensive products. If SCCY had a QC program where they fired 200 rounds through each weapon before shipping it to make sure there are no mechanical issues, they would have a lot more happy "out of the box" customers however, that would also add a large amount of time and labor to each piece, more retrofits before manufacturing was complete, and they couldn't retail them for $250. It's a trade off. If you can tweak it yourself to get it right, it's not a bad investment for the price. If you can't work on it or aren't willing to potentially have to send it back for warranty work, then look at other guns and probably be prepared to spend more money. I will say though that their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Trooper Joe (Aug 4, 2009)

I have about 300 rounds through my CPX-2 TT 9mm and it has never hiccupped. I carry it with standard pressure Critical Duty (not the +P loading). It is very comfortable to shoot and quite accurate at the 7 yard combat range at our club.

Bought a nice SAS Sig 938 since I bought the Sccy. The Sig hurts my hand when shooting it and it is going to be sold. Broke out my Sccy again and put it back into service.

Love the gun and the life time warranty that goes with the gun, even if sold to a second owner. 

By the way, Sccy industries had nothing to do with KelTec. Talk to Jason at their plant in Daytona Beach, FL. Some folks compare the CPX-2 with the P11 KelTec, but the Sccy is a much better gun. Better made and has a second strike capability as well as a grip cushion molded in.

Trooper Joe


----------



## trentu (Dec 18, 2013)

I have 4 of them now and they are all pretty good shooters. Not a range gun by any means and need a little breaking in like a lot of guns. You can get the new bases for the mags for free. Just contact SCCY customer service. Two of mine were in CPX1 configuration and after one call and three days later I received the two new frames and the pins to make it a CPX2. No charge.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just picked up the SCCY CPX-2 at a show last month. Have only had a chance to run a couple of hundred rounds through it since I've had it and it never missed a lick. Granted 200 rounds is'nt much but it was accurate from 3yds out to 15yds. Almost all 200 were within a 10" diameter. Could'nt resist rapid firing a few mags, had a few fliers. I was looking for a pocket/iwb pistol in 9mm and for the price could'nt pass it up and took a chance on it. From all the reviews I've read and you tube reviews it looks like I may have gotten a pretty good little gun here. Already have an S&W .40 in DAO so the long pull and reset were'nt that big of a deal for me. Sounds like the customer service at SCCY is really good and I like the idea of the lifetime warranty that goes with the gun. Not sure the recoil strap/cushion on the back of the grip does a whole lot but it did'nt have that much of a kick to it anyway. Pretty smooth shooting gun so far. Looking forward to getting out again with it and run some more through it.


----------



## CrossTrainer (Sep 11, 2021)

HI folks. I purchased a SCCY CPX 2 two months ago and must agree that their customer service is fabulous. There were a few issues: FTF, slide not locking open and magazine problems.
SCCY sent a shipping label and I sent it in for repair. I'm still experiencing a magazine problem that I believe is directly related to the quality of the spring. I fully loaded one of the original magazines, that were part of the repair order, removed the ammo after one week, inserted the empty magazine into the gun and it failed to raise the slide hold to lock the slide open. Currently running the experiment with the other original magazine. No news that there are quite a few YouTube videos outlining solutions to solve magazine issues. However, I'm not finding any info regarding a spring fix. Is there an aftermarket spring out there that is better quality or another company's spring that happens to fit that will function better?
Thanks for your thoughts.
Blessings


----------

